# Our Walk Today!



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

I am the video taker.. I'm not very talented. Plus my voice is awful!

http://i1077.photobucket.com/albums/w462/RGVMill/12747df579d735239d4d2cb6c8a1a59f.mp4

Beautiful trees...










Beautiful girl being blown in the wind...



















No stills of Lola.. She was sniffing everything!


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

What a lovely walk xx super spot for sniffing dogs.....looking forward to your Autumn then Winter, Spring videos, lets watch the seasons and Nina change 
I was looking forward to your accent but didn't get enough lol


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Fab how she trots along in awe of everything.
Great recall - very cute! X


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

What good girls!!! Either Lola is tiny or Nina is going to be big


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

When I was calling Nina I forgot to give the command.. I usually say come. She still came!! And Lola too! They were really good again I have to say. Played with other dogs so confidently. X

My voice sounds weird cos its my puppy voice.. That's my excuse!


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

RuthMill said:


> When I was calling Nina I forgot to give the command.. I usually say come. She still came!! And Lola too! They were really good again I have to say. Played with other dogs so confidently. X
> 
> My voice sounds weird cos its my puppy voice.. That's my excuse!


You should hear hubby's puppy voice.


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

dmgalley said:


> What good girls!!! Either Lola is tiny or Nina is going to be big


Lola definitely tiny! Especially without her fluffy bum! Nina has lonnnng legs


----------



## Skyesdog (Jun 7, 2012)

Awwww, you'll never find Nina in Autumn, she'll just blend in with the leaves!!! Gorgeous girls!


----------



## flowerchild (Mar 21, 2012)

So sweet! It looked like Nina kept checking where you were!


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

flowerchild said:


> So sweet! It looked like Nina kept checking where you were!


She's very good. 

The personality differences are quite amazing. Nina is such a gentle docile little dog and just wants to please all the time. Lola is a fab dog but very independent at times and has a mind of her own. She's like a teenager who thinks she knows best. I wouldn't change either of them. Delighted that they love to snuggle with us.. That's the main thing


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Nina is at the owl age stage. I love that!!!


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

dmgalley said:


> Nina is at the owl age stage. I love that!!!


Owl?


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

I know what you mean Donna .... How the fur grows around their eyes xx


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

OHHHH I KNOW NOW! 

Yes I agree actually! I looked at her the other day and thought she looked like an owl with the way her hair was growing round her eyes.. Sooo cute! You mean it's going to disappear??


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

RuthMill said:


> Owl?


Yes - they come awake at night and hoot!! 
Ha - the eyes do have a nice owl look, enjoy - it doesn't last long before the fringe kicks in! X


----------



## AliAlfie (Jul 29, 2013)

dmgalley said:


> Nina is at the owl age stage. I love that!!!


Lol! Dexter looks like this too...we weren't sure whether we should trim it so he could see better, but maybe we need to leave it for a while...?

Tried to watch the video Ruth, but can't watch it on the iPad, so will have to wait til I'm back home and watch in on the computer.  the stills of Nina are great though...she's such a cute little minx!


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

RuthMill said:


> OHHHH I KNOW NOW!
> 
> Yes I agree actually! I looked at her the other day and thought she looked like an owl with the way her hair was growing round her eyes.. Sooo cute! You mean it's going to disappear??


Yes unfortunately it grows out so take LOTS of pictures. Jake's was much more pronounced than Willow's
We called him Hooty for a whole month.


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

AliAlfie said:


> Lol! Dexter looks like this too...we weren't sure whether we should trim it so he could see better, but maybe we need to leave it for a while...?
> 
> Tried to watch the video Ruth, but can't watch it on the iPad, so will have to wait til I'm back home and watch in on the computer.  the stills of Nina are great though...she's such a cute little minx!


I posted them from ipad app.. That's weird!


----------



## Skyesdog (Jun 7, 2012)

I managed to watch them ok on my iPhone....


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

Ah that so reminds me of when Honey first went out. Such innocence! And it was the same when I called her that Biscuit would come running too as he knew treats were involved!

I love the owl stage too. Biscuit had it but Honey never has as her fur on her face doesn't stick out like that. They lose it when their hair gets longer and heavier. x


----------



## mandym (Jun 5, 2011)

Wow their recall is fab! such gorgeous girlies xxx


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

mandym said:


> Wow their recall is fab! such gorgeous girlies xxx


Thanks Mandy, I was oozing pride today. They were both amazing and so well behaved and gracious with everyone they met. Nina just lay down at people's feet to have a belly rub. They were extra well behaved today and so terribly cute!


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Nina is a very confident young lady  
Good girls, the pair of them  .


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Thanks Marzi.. They are fab!


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

They're so cute looks like they had an amazing time


----------

